# Help with Kimberley Water Profile



## Pistolpete01 (15/12/15)

I am about to start punching out some all grain brews in Kununurra W.A. but I am not sure if I should invest in an RO unit or if the town water is salvageable. 


Fluoride 0.43
Alkalinity (as CaCO2) 220
Chloride 18
Hardness 163
pH 7.74
Silica 55
Sodium 33
TDS 435 

I pulled these figures from the Water corp site but I know nothing of how to interpret them or even if i have the right details. Do you think an RO unit is necessary or could I get away with a two stage filter/water additions etc.?

I brew mainly ales, saison and wheat beers and never lagers.

Thanks in advance for any advice!!


----------



## rude (16/12/15)

What about calcium (ca) , sulphate (so4) and magnesium ask them how much is in the water also

Have a read of Brun Water its a must


----------



## Pistolpete01 (16/12/15)

I rang the water corp office in Perth who put me through to the guy who handles the north of WA and he emailed me a bit more detail.

Looks like calcium 39, sulphate 1.75, magnesium 16.

I will check out the Brun Water now.

Cheers mate.
Pete. 

View attachment WQ_Summary_Sheet_-_Kununurra_Supply.DOC


----------



## Pistolpete01 (16/12/15)

Thanks for the Bru'n link, I think I might have started working it out.





Should I be worried about my finished water profile Cation/Anion levels?

Cheers for your help Rude.

Pete


----------



## rude (16/12/15)

You're water looks ok for brewing touch high in magnesium ?

I am no expert mate have just started water adjustments myself with R/O water,as Melville water
is a bit high in sodium & chloride & report has a big min to max difference.

I have started with yellow bitter & balanced profiles & adjusted up gradually from there

Also paid small donation for upgraded version of Brun Water & have been happy with that

Mash PH is important so adjusting water as little as possible to get desired PH
min calcium levels (50ppm) for yeast health & flocculation

Keep reading instructions & report back you're findings
cheers Rude


----------



## rude (24/12/15)

Just tidy up my advice above about calcium levels
50ppm for ales 40 ppm for lagers
Its for floculation & oxcilate reduction
This was after reading Martin's post on another topic under water


----------

